# triple bypass



## jgray (Feb 27, 2005)

any helpful hints as this will be my first attempt at this ride. how do i get a ride to the start as i'm leaving my car at the finish?


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Can you leave it at the start? There is a shuttle (for $65, not a bad price for the convenience) that returns riders to Evergreen.


----------



## jgray (Feb 27, 2005)

i'm coming from st. louis and would like to start my way home after the ride.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Try emailing/contacting the folks at Team Evergreen. They're putting on the event and could probably give you some tips. I doing the ride but will have my wife drop me in Evergreen and meet her in Avon.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

jgray said:


> any helpful hints as this will be my first attempt at this ride. how do i get a ride to the start as i'm leaving my car at the finish?


you can usually get a ride back from someone at the finish. just ask the DJ to announce you need a ride. No gaurantees with this method though. for me last year was a tough ride. I hadn't been riding as much and from Swan mountain on it was pretty much a death march to the finish. Personally, I think the worst section is the I-70 one...after that it usually goes pretty well.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm sure most everybody has a point on the TBP where it gets tough. I did it last year also, and while I thought I 70 was OK, the ride on the bike path from the HS to Copper seemed to take forever. The climb up to Vail Pass was pretty easy and nice to be away from the road. Last year was a great weather year and I hope the same for those doing it this year.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*the triple*

welcome to the ride. lots of folks from all over. 120 miles with 1/2 being climbing - it is a long day. a really long day if the body isn't holding up. a couple simple things - eat early in the ride and keep hydrated from the get go. there is all that food at loveland (about 55 mi into the ride) and plenty more along the way. but if you can do it comfortably, nibble from idaho springs to loveland, it's 23 miles, and can be a real slog for those not used to the dry air at altitude.

if the weather holds it can be truly a blast all the way. taking it in sections. enjoying the company.

see you july 9th!!!


----------



## moneyman (Jan 30, 2004)

*Bj*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> you can usually get a ride back from someone at the finish. just ask the DJ to announce you need a ride. No gaurantees with this method though. for me last year was a tough ride. I hadn't been riding as much and from Swan mountain on it was pretty much a death march to the finish. Personally, I think the worst section is the I-70 one...after that it usually goes pretty well.


Are you doing TBP this year? I have started it four time, finished it twice. Made it to Swan Mountain last year before the guy I was riding with ran out of time and I had to go. I've actually been riding with this goal (finishing) in mind this year.

I agree with you about the I-70 section, only I'd extend it from the Georgetown rest area to the Loveland ski area. That long, slow grind is a killer.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

moneyman said:


> Are you doing TBP this year? I have started it four time, finished it twice. Made it to Swan Mountain last year before the guy I was riding with ran out of time and I had to go. I've actually been riding with this goal (finishing) in mind this year.
> 
> I agree with you about the I-70 section, only I'd extend it from the Georgetown rest area to the Loveland ski area. That long, slow grind is a killer.


The guy I usually do it with says he is too out of shape this year so I may not. It's logistically a hard ride to do solo since it isn't a loop. I've done it 3-4 times now and if the weather is good it isn't too bad, but it is a long grind. Last year was good weather but I was out of shape so it turned into a death march for the 3 of us riding. Pretty much wanted it over and done after Swan Mountain. We eventually made it, but with all the long stops we made I think we were on the road almost 12 hours. In the past I've done it in 8-9. Today is early reg deadline by the way...


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*Im going!!!*

This is my first time, and I am in marginal shape... so I am scared to death. Not sure why I am doing it. Call it adventure and stupidity. So this is either going to be great and not that bad... OR Im gonna end up in a hospital or on America's Funniest home videos. Can we set up some kind of RBR meet and greet beforehand???


----------



## moneyman (Jan 30, 2004)

*Probably no hospital*



funknuggets said:


> This is my first time, and I am in marginal shape... so I am scared to death. Not sure why I am doing it. Call it adventure and stupidity. So this is either going to be great and not that bad... OR Im gonna end up in a hospital or on America's Funniest home videos. Can we set up some kind of RBR meet and greet beforehand???


But it'll hurt a lot. Take your time, ride within yourself and remember its not a race. Some will try to do personal bests, but for me its just a matter of finishing. I'm 47 years old, 5"11 and 210. I was built more for football than for cycling, but I do this stuff anyway. I suffer a lot for half of the ride (uphill) but pass a lot of people on the other half.

I hope to hit the start around 5:00 am. Hope to hit the finish early/mid afternoon.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*Believe me...*

I'll be focusing on finishing. Im just trying to figure out how to cram the most quality training miles that I can that will help me with this. Im guessing as many quality miles at consistant wattage, where there is little coasting, so Im thinking on my mtn bike on gravel, or this light pack stuff they have on the rails to trails mut around here. Im gonna get a few longer hill intervals, and just try and get miles in the saddle. The training schedule they have posted on the website doesn't seem too rigorous. 

We will just have to see. You think I could get by with a 39/25?


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

moneyman said:


> But it'll hurt a lot. Take your time, ride within yourself and remember its not a race. Some will try to do personal bests, but for me its just a matter of finishing. I'm 47 years old, 5"11 and 210. I was built more for football than for cycling, but I do this stuff anyway. I suffer a lot for half of the ride (uphill) but pass a lot of people on the other half.
> 
> I hope to hit the start around 5:00 am. Hope to hit the finish early/mid afternoon.


According to the website, the earliest start is 6am. I would imagine that leaving prior to that will preclude any support.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

IIRC from last year, the aid station at the top of Squaw/Juniper Pass opened at 7:00am. It took me 1:40 with two pee breaks to get there, just FYI.


----------



## moneyman (Jan 30, 2004)

*Trust me*



Bulldozer said:


> According to the website, the earliest start is 6am. I would imagine that leaving prior to that will preclude any support.


I won't get to the first aid station before it's open. I've done this four times before, and the ride up Squaw Pass is a toughie for me. Support on the way to the top is non-existent, save for the CHP and an occasional sag wagon. I'll take my chances.


----------



## moneyman (Jan 30, 2004)

*Probably*



funknuggets said:


> I'll be focusing on finishing. Im just trying to figure out how to cram the most quality training miles that I can that will help me with this. Im guessing as many quality miles at consistant wattage, where there is little coasting, so Im thinking on my mtn bike on gravel, or this light pack stuff they have on the rails to trails mut around here. Im gonna get a few longer hill intervals, and just try and get miles in the saddle. The training schedule they have posted on the website doesn't seem too rigorous.
> 
> We will just have to see. You think I could get by with a 39/25?


If you're in decent shape and can climb a bit. It's what I have and I was begging for more gears, but I still managed to get to the tops. 

I am now concentrating my training on big climbs at altitude. 5+miles, 5-7%, 8-11,000 feet. Fortunately, those are pretty close here. I hope it pays off. The last two years I tried intervals and hill climbs, but it just never developed the leg strength and stamina I needed to get over the mountains, thereby causing much suffering.

I have done lots of rides, but the TBP is, to me, in a class by itself. It is the only ride I have been on where I considered it, during the ride, to be "too hard" and really wondered why I was doing it. It's not that any of the three mountains are so terribly difficult, but rather the cumulative effect they have. By Swan Mountain, a relative bump, pain is a constant companion, my legs are cramping, and I can usually see storm clouds brewing in the west. But there is nothing like the feeling of riding on the bike path in Avon to all those people cheering and ringing cow bells. Feels like the what I would imagine the Champs Elysee feels like at the end of the TdF. And for all the suffering I endure, by the finish line I am already planning on doing it again next year.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*What I've learned*

This year will be my third year riding the triple. I am by no means an expert, but have learned a few things. By far the most important thing I learned, is to not go to Bonaire and spend the 10 days before the ride scuba diving, returning 2 days prior to the ride. That seems to lead to altitude sickness issues on Loveland Pass.

General advice -
The ride is never all that steep, a 25 seems like a good low gear, but if you've got a 27 lying around, put it on. Swan Mtn Road seems like the steepest part of the ride. If you are complete smoked and can't make it over Swan Mtn, it's possible to cheat a bit, head towards Dillon, go over the dam and pick up the bike trail in Frisco. You'll miss the aid station at summit county high school is you do this.

Take it as easy as possible over Squaw Pass and Loveland Pass. Try to ride at a pace where you can carry on a conversation. If you're breathing hard early in the ride you'll pay a heavy toll later. You'll see people totally suffering on the lower parts of Squaw Pass, don't be that person.

The rest stop on top of Squaw Pass is a nightmare, skip it. Try to carry enough food to get to the aid station at Georgetown.

As you are entering Idaho Springs coming down Squaw, there is a Forest Service Ranger Station on the left hand side of the road, just before you go over the interstate, stop there if you need to use the bathroom and fill water bottles.

If the lines for the bathroom at Georgetown are long, head up the road a bit, just past the town there is a bathroom and water fountain at the parking lot for the Georgetown railroad, use that for relief and to fill bottles.

Electrolytes are your friend. Take some salt or electrolyte tablets with you, especially if it's hot. You'll deplete your electrolytes quickly, if you don't replace them, you can drink all the water you want, but it will just be passing right thru you. Sports drinks don't really contain enough electrolytes to carry you through the ride.

There is traditionally a headwind heading down Vail Pass into Avon. It's not a big deal while you are descending the pass, but it is a nuisance on the flatter stretches between Vail and Avon. Save some strength to fight the wind, and find a friendly paceline. There are usually tons of people grouping up on that stretch of the road, make some friends, take a few pulls and enjoy the draft. If the pace is a bit too high, don't take a pull and keep reminding yourself that you'll be a lot worse off if you fall off and fight the wind on your own.

The rest stops usually have Accelerade for a sports drink. If you've never tried Accelerade on a long ride, I recommend experimenting with it before the Triple. Accelerade has protein in it and can be hard to digest. Try to not put anything in your stomach that you haven't tried on your longer training rides.

Enough Rambling. Sorry. Hope this makes sense and is of some use.

Have a good ride. I'll be the really tall guy riding a white and grey orbea.


----------



## ejeaston (Dec 3, 2001)

Any flatlanders done this ride before? I'm planning on doing it & curious how tough the altitude is on someone not acclimated?
Also has anyone heard what the average times are to complete it?

Thanks


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

ejeaston said:


> Also has anyone heard what the average times are to complete it?


I was training for it yesterday and rode for a while with someone who's ridden it a few times. He said it took "all day," 6 am to 6 pm. Our pace was similar. I would think that's about average. 

My training ride was a century with 6-7000 feet of climbing, and I averaged 15.2 mph, with total time right at 8 hours. Based on that I'm thinking 11 hours plus or minus 1.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

*TBP Jersey*

Anyone seen the jersey yet? I just got mine and I don't know, I'd like to like it, but the truth is it's hideous, even for a modern bicycle jersey.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*A Couple Ideas...*



ejeaston said:


> Any flatlanders done this ride before? I'm planning on doing it & curious how tough the altitude is on someone not acclimated?
> Also has anyone heard what the average times are to complete it?
> 
> Thanks


The altitude - where to start. Assuming you have some fitness and have put in 6-7hrs in the saddle at least once this season----the biggest thing is drink and eat early in the ride. Its tough to eat a full meal at 5am, but try to get 700-900 calories an hour before you ride. A long slow climb like Squaw will digest the meal thoroughly. Try to nibble and drink on the way up Squaw or for sure on the way up from Idaho Springs to Gtown. The ride from Gtown to Loveland hits flatlanders hard, then most take a longish break, eat a lot, then head up the 4 miles of the pass which tops over 11,000. Its a bear for out of towners.

By the time you get to the top of Vail Pass, it is fun to know you've got something in the tank for the 20+miles left, the first 10 being a fast descent, and the balance being rolling/flats, but usually a headwind. Getting to the finish with some (ok, very little) energy left leaves you something to work with at the post-ride party in Avon!!!

Good luck and have fun with the 3000+ people joining you.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*It's hideous*

Got my jersey Sunday, It's bad. A friend of mine summed it up best "It's double butt ugly" The jersery for this ride are never great, but they really went out of their way this year to make something that I'll never wear.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

Yeah, I seriously considered throwing it away as soon as I saw it. That way I'd never be tempted to wear it, and there would be 0.03% fewer of them in the world.

I've seen them from other years, and you're right, they're not exactly attractive, but this is a new low. A classic ride deserves a classic design, and even with 18 sponsor logos, it could be done.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Jersey*

I wrote Team Evergreen last year asking if they had ever considered a discounted ride price if the person didn't want a jersey. Personnally, I'd skip the jersey even if it was only a $15 discount. The reply I received stated that they had considered it, but decided to pass because the jerseys aren't that expensive, and that the jerseys are great advertising for the ride (which also plays into the obnoxious, easy to spot jerseys we get). All in all, it was an honest, well thought out response on their part.

My wife was a riot when she saw the jersey this year. First it was "Wow, they've reached a new low" and then it was "Please tell me you're not actually going to wear that thing. I think I'll wear it on one of our Sunday Coffee Shop rides, just to see if she says anything.

In the future I'll do what a friend of mine does with his TBP jerseys. He orders a womens small or extra-small and gives them out to nieces and nephews each year.


----------



## Moose (Mar 5, 2004)

*TBP! Good Times, Good Times...*

I love the Triple. I'll echo what other people have written: take it easy on Juniper Pass, pace yourself up to Loveland, and have a blast into Avon.

I bonked hard on the I-70 part of the ride last year, and didn't recover until I was going down the other side of Vail Pass (50+ mile bonk!). Remember to EAT!

The best part of the ride for me was getting into Vail, cruising the frontage road at about 22-24 mph, and coming upon the many roudabouts you'll encounter on the run into Avon. The coolest part was that each one was manned with police, who stopped all traffic from entering as we went through each one - zipping around the turns never touching your brakes - fabulous!

One word of advice - if you're used to riding in groups, don't assume that others in a given paceline you come accross are as well - watch your line, and theirs', and don't assume they will point at the gaping hole/broken bottle or refrain from half-wheeling you without warning. You really won't want to crash out with 10 miles to go.

Re: the jersey- I'll wear the damn thing, no matter how ugly - it's a nice badge of honor, and you'll get lots of friendly waves from others wearing theirs the rest of the summer.

Good Luck!


----------



## jgray (Feb 27, 2005)

*jersey*

i think the jersey is cool. and will wear it often


----------



## TuneInTokyo (Jun 23, 2005)

Moose said:


> I love the Triple. I'll echo what other people have written: take it easy on Juniper Pass, pace yourself up to Loveland, and have a blast into Avon.
> 
> I bonked hard on the I-70 part of the ride last year, and didn't recover until I was going down the other side of Vail Pass (50+ mile bonk!). Remember to EAT!
> 
> ...



Moose where in town do you live?, We'll have to go out and ride. I too will be riding the TBP. I just got back from Vail Pass a couple of hours ago... What a perfect evening tonight...Let me know -J-


----------



## Moose (Mar 5, 2004)

*Tokyo -*

I live on Harris St. Alley in Breck.

It was beautiful today, but no ride for me - I did a harder-than-expected training ride (Frisco) yesterday, and just took today off. I'm riding from Avon to State Bridge tomorrow AM before work, and plan to ride all weekend.

I usually try to spend weekends racing (front range, usually), but nothing this weekend - you want to cobble together a ride or two? I'm thinking the Leadville loop might be a good ride for Sat or Sun.

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## germplayer (Jan 6, 2005)

*Do you wear the jersey on the ride?*



Moose said:


> Re: the jersey- I'll wear the damn thing, no matter how ugly - it's a nice badge of honor, and you'll get lots of friendly waves from others wearing theirs the rest of the summer.
> 
> Good Luck!


I think it would be cool if the jersey had done the ride as well. 

Do a lot of people wear their jerseys for the ride?
Tim


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Lots of people wear the jersey*

Lots of people wear their new jersey on the ride. Go for it.

Are any RBR's staying in Avon/Vail saturday night? I'm going with a group of 9, and we're all staying the night. Probably heading to the Red Lion in Vail for beers saturday night. Anyone interested?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MDGColorado said:


> My training ride was a century with 6-7000 feet of climbing, and I averaged 15.2 mph, with total time right at 8 hours. Based on that I'm thinking 11 hours plus or minus 1.


Unless you have a massive headwind or bad weather then all bets are off. I was riding with a guy who was a lot slower than me last year and I think we were on the road for over 15 hours including long rest stops where I was waiting for him...way too long in any event. My normal time for completing this is around 12 hours. For comparison I usually ride the Elephant Rock Century in the Springs in about 5.5 hours. It's a tough ride. Don't underestimate it.


----------



## TuneInTokyo (Jun 23, 2005)

*Moose*



Moose said:


> I live on Harris St. Alley in Breck.
> 
> It was beautiful today, but no ride for me - I did a harder-than-expected training ride (Frisco) yesterday, and just took today off. I'm riding from Avon to State Bridge tomorrow AM before work, and plan to ride all weekend.
> 
> ...


I'll will be riding Swan, and Loveland on Sunday evening around 5-6 PM. Let me know If your interested. J


----------



## Moose (Mar 5, 2004)

TuneInTokyo said:


> I'll will be riding Swan, and Loveland on Sunday evening around 5-6 PM. Let me know If your interested. J


Where are you starting? I may do that ride earlier in the day, but if not, I'll definately join you. Check your PMs for my cel #


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Good Luck Have Fun*

Good luck to everyone doing the Triple Bypass tomorrow. Have a great ride. Don't forget to look around and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

godot said:


> Good luck to everyone doing the Triple Bypass tomorrow. Have a great ride. Don't forget to look around and enjoy the scenery.


Thanks man, and you do the same. This is my first Triple, and possibly the most ambitious ride of my 30+ year cycling life, and I'm psyched! I'll be on a Specialized Roubaix with a green Carradice saddlebag, wearing a yellow jersey and yellow/red Giro helmet. I'm sure you'll all see me  

Good luck everybody.

Mark


----------

